# My Kijiji Haul Yesterday.



## Jwest7788 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Mphenley (Jun 10, 2015)

The unknown rod looks like it has an etched "rod." on it, does it have any writing before that? Looks like a part of a machine, as opposed to tooling, to me...

Did you get that stuff from the one ad on Kijiji that was closing out a metalworking shop?


----------



## Mphenley (Jun 10, 2015)

Very impressive... the ridgid pipe threaders, adjustable puller, horizontal arbor saw, and random bucket were a nice touch.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks, Yeah it was all from one older gentleman who was cleaning out his (garage) shop in preparation to move to BC in July.

I spent two hours trying to sort everything and get it all put away last night. haha


The random bucket had a few decent goodies, a bunch of good metal to work with, some junk too though, but agreed, nice.


I've had to add a new drawer to my stock cupboard for hardened and tool steel. Not sure what I can do with it at this point, but am sure I'll find a good use down the road. (Or I'll end up hoarding and will be forced by loved ones to clean. lol)

JW


----------



## Geoff (Jun 12, 2015)

That's funny, I spent 2 hours in the same guys garage today.  I got lots on measuring gear, drills, taps, tap holders and wrenches, carbide inserts, end mills, indicators, including a nice co-ax centering indicator, calipers, etc!!  Any chance you want to part with some of the HSS lathe tooling.  Or did you get any tailstock centers?  These are the last pieces that I need before giving this old atlas lathe it's maiden run (well in my shop anyways!!).  Let me know, maybe we can make a deal.

Cheers!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey Geoff, yeah, I'm sure we can figure something out. 

It's definitely more HSS than I will be using for awhile. 

Yeah, I had my eye on that coax when I was there. What did he sell it for in the end? (I might be less jealous not knowing, but had to ask. )

You coming to the meetup tomorrow?
(Details in the local forum here)


----------



## Alexander (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey Jwest7788 that unidentified rod in your hand is a Cogsdill brand Bur away tool. If I rember correctly it is the b type and if the spring is still in good shape that's a handy tool for deburing holes. You put it in a handheld drill and lightly apply the blade to the sharp edge. Then when you are satisfied push hard and the blade will fold in. Now you will be able to debur the opposite side. Once that looks good yank it out presto! This is not a one size fits all tool, each tool has a specific range of holes it can debur. The blade should be spring loaded is it?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks @Alexander you're definitely right, it says cogsdrill right on it. 

Yep, spring is still springy.  Looking forward to trying her out. 

Thanks!

JW


----------



## Geoff (Jun 13, 2015)

Jwest7788 said:


> Hey Geoff, yeah, I'm sure we can figure something out.
> 
> It's definitely more HSS than I will be using for awhile.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks man!  I'm sure we will hook up sometime soon.  We chatted about milling a t-nut for the QCTP that I'm going to buy.

I gave that guy $200 for the boat load of stuff that I bought, so we didn't really put a price in that co-ax indicator.  Honestly I think that the mitutoyo indicator, calipers, and the co-ax were worth $200 easy.  All the rest of the stuff was a bonus.  I even ended up getting a few nice boards if Cherry Hardwood (I'm into woodworking as well).

I don't think that I can link up this Sunday.  I have super busy weekends planned right now.  I am a new dad so I spend a lot of time with my daughter and the family!!

Anyways, I'll look you up once I pickup that QCTP since I'll need to get a t-nut machines to fit my compound.

Cheers!

Geoff


----------



## kylemp (Jun 14, 2015)

Alexander is right.. that rod is for deburring the impossible to reach places (like when you drill through a piece of HSS and need to deburr inside the tubing). If you find anything is too big for your machines let me know and I might buy some of it off of you. Those "pipe threaders" are got a rigid machine, there is a setup for lathes for threading in a similar fashion but I haven't actually done it myself. You'd need a big machine as well. They are likely NPT thought. Did you get toolholders for the inserts or just the inserts?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 14, 2015)

I got a couple of tool holders for the inserts, not all of them though. 

I found KMS has a good selection though, so may just add one a week for awhile till I have what I need. There was a handful of stuff too large for my machine, I'll make a post here detailing later. 

JW

~Hope to see everyone at the meet up today.


----------



## Rick Runciman (Jul 4, 2015)

LOL, when I saw the etched part,,, it's a deburring tool, for deburring the inside of a hole, like in a tube. Good grab. You got a few grand worth of goodies there.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks! I'm still pretty happy with the haul. Haven't been wishing for more tools in a bit, must be a good sign. Haha (though I'm sure that craving is on it's way)


----------



## EricB (Sep 25, 2015)

The fancy drill looks like a spot-drill, it's typically used in a CNC machine. They're a bit more rigid, definitely nice


----------



## Krprice84 (Sep 29, 2015)

Josh, that unknown rod actually looks a Hell of a lot like a tool used to cut rifling into a bore. Does it have a screw or ramp that lifts the little cutter piece up?


----------



## Krprice84 (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh, it was answered already lol... Well it still looks like a cut rifler


----------

